# wild onion?



## baken (Mar 18, 2004)

I have these tasty little "onions" that at one time thought were leeks, but I am trying to identify for sure. Anyone know for sure? They haven't killed me yet, and I'm thinking of making soup with them They never seem to produce a flower that I've seen, but they mIght, because they are spreading.






thanks


----------



## CaseBones (Jan 28, 2010)

Ramps?


----------



## U D (Aug 1, 2012)

Young Chives? Over crowded?


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

U D said:


> Young Chives? Over crowded?


Not chives. Chives would be hollow, like a green onion stalk.


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

CaseBones said:


> Ramps?


They look like ramps, the leaf part seems a little narrow though,............closer look and I concur .............ramps


----------



## spoikey (Jan 18, 2005)

Those are wild garlic. They are protected in Michigan. Wild leeks have three broad leaves coming from the bulb. Wild garlic have narrow leaves. I don't know about the blooms on wild garlic but the wild leeks bloom mid to late May. Late summer into fall you can harvest the seed heads and plant the seeds in a shady loamy spot in your yard.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Leaves look like garlic. Got a bunch in the garden.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

don't care what they are... what do they taste like?

i have some garlic chives in the garden,but they're not native to mich. (I think) 
love those things on baked taters


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Here is a ramp pic






.....the pic that "baken" posted look somewhat different, I think, but I'm not entirely sure.


----------



## baken (Mar 18, 2004)

http://chimeraobscura.com/mi/triple-garlic-pizza/

The more pics I see of wild garlic, the more I'm convinced. This is growing on my property, so protected or not lol. Also, I don't see it on the list of protected plants. They taste awesome! I was getting worried for a minute that they were immature Daffodils, but I'm 99% sure they are not. I'd probably be blind by now...

http://mnfi.anr.msu.edu/data/specialplants.cfm


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

baken said:


> http://chimeraobscura.com/mi/triple-garlic-pizza/
> 
> The more pics I see of wild garlic, the more I'm convinced. This is growing on my property, so protected or not lol. Also, I don't see it on the list of protected plants. They taste awesome! I was getting worried for a minute that they were immature Daffodils, but I'm 99% sure they are not. I'd probably be blind by now...
> 
> http://mnfi.anr.msu.edu/data/specialplants.cfm


Yes, I think you're correct....wild garlic. Cool links also, thanks. My mom told me that if I kept doing that, I'd go blind. so I told her I would just do it until I needed glasses..............


----------



## baken (Mar 18, 2004)

Showed to a friend last night, he's convinced they are garlic chives or some variation. it looks they have spread from an abandoned garden from an overgrown lot next to mine because they are everywhere. Upon closer inspection, they do not have the characteristic segments of a garlic bulb. So, anyways, Thanks to all who answered and thanks for playing 'what is this?'!


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

i just cut the greens off of my garlic chives (nerer pull the whole thing)
& they just keep on growing


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

spoikey said:


> Those are wild garlic. They are protected in Michigan. Wild leeks have three broad leaves coming from the bulb. Wild garlic have narrow leaves. I don't know about the blooms on wild garlic but the wild leeks bloom mid to late May. Late summer into fall you can harvest the seed heads and plant the seeds in a shady loamy spot in your yard.


Can you point to any literature about wild garlic being protected in Michigan? All I can find is that it is considered a noxious weed.


----------



## spoikey (Jan 18, 2005)

petronius said:


> Can you point to any literature about wild garlic being protected in Michigan? All I can find is that it is considered a noxious weed.


Sorry, I was mistaken. It's wild chives that are protected.


----------



## Shlwego (Sep 13, 2006)

petronius said:


> Can you point to any literature about wild garlic being protected in Michigan? All I can find is that it is considered a noxious weed.


Garlic Mustard is the noxious weed that you probably heard about. It is actually neither a garlic nor a mustard - it's an invasive species and it is showing up all over the state. It is really difficult to control. Guaranteed you've seen it. 

There is an actual wild garlic in Michigan. I have never heard that it is protected (but it may be). Regardless, like most wild alliums, if you harvest it, make sure to leave plenty behind to continue the patch.


----------



## fishingrookie (Feb 16, 2004)

From picture this plant neither looks like ramps nor wild garlic. The leaves are narrower than those of the ramps and wider than those of the wild garlic. 

As for the ramps (wild leek), I have found most of the ramps with red stalks, but I have seen the green stalk ramps.


----------

